# Please Help



## MAC TL (Jan 21, 2011)

Can someone please help me. I keep noticing these little white worm type things in my tank. There are alot of them and its begining to concern me. Ive done several water changes and they still seem to keep coming out. Today i will do another water change to try to get rid of some of them but theres gotta be a way to get rid of them so they dont keep coming back. ive attched a picture not sure if you can see them but they're in there. Please help


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Most likely some hamless planaria type organism whos numbers have increased to to an increase in leftover uneaten food.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i had them in my tank...i agree with cluster that they are some kind of planeria...they were harmless but i got rid of them by adding salt bumping the temp and doing some big water changes and vacs


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If they're on the glass they're planaria.
If they're free swimming they're nematodes.

Both are harmless yet unsightly.
Both are the result of an untidy tank, with uneaten food on the bottom, in the substrate, or in the filters most likely being the culprit.

To get rid of them:

Increase the temperature to mid-80's.
Vacuum the substrate and perform a series of daily water changes (40% or less each time.)
Rinse the filter media in aquarium water to get rid of rotting waste.

If you do these things, you won't have to medicate the water with anything, including salt.
The best way to deal with things like this is to do it naturally, rather than by adding things to the water.

If the above steps are taken you should see results within just a couple of days.


----------

